# Native Style Carving Tools



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi John, I don't have carving ability, but I do enjoy looking at quality machinery and quality hand tools. Carving knives and chisels are fascinating to look at.

I respectfully take my hat off to all the carvers out there.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Cliff, I must agree with your comment on quality tools. I think that many of us just want to pick them up and be creative with them. (Your projects show a lot of skill with tools that many carvers do not usually use.)
A bit of really good news from Bruce (the owner of Preferred Edge), he and his wife have now been permitted to return to their home. Fortunately, the forest fire missed their house.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting John. There are certainly many varieties and sizes of carving tools. It seems here that these are all based on knives as opposed to chisels, which seems logical since they are based on an native tribes traditional carving tools. Many ways to accomplish similar results.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the information, John! I am not a carver but their hook knife looks like something a turner could use to knock of the nub of a turning.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Mike - Sounds like you found the information as interesting as I did. 
Lew - Glad you liked the info as well, and your idea of using a hook knife to finish up a turning sounds valid, especially if the knife curve matches the radius that you need.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

John. That is wonderful news that Bruce and his Wife have been permitted to return to their home. They were indeed fortunate that the forest fire missed their house…....Australians can relate to the horror and destruction of Bush Fires as there have been some dreadful and tragic loss of life involving Bush fires over here….I am sure that thoughts and prayers for the folk in Canada have been sent from the folk in Australia. Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind thoughts Cliff. So far, this fire has covered over 210,000 acres.
I'm glad that they are all right.


----------



## EBJ (Jan 4, 2017)

Re: native-style carving knives, try kestreltools.com. this is a small, home business on Lopez Island, part of the San Juan Iskands in Puget Sound, north of Seattle, Washington. They have been making hand forged carving knives and adzes for years. Their specialty is curved knives, frequently used by totemic carvers in the Pacific Northwest. A plus- if you email or call, you will be talking to the guy that actually makes the tools-one at a time. Happy carving!


----------

